# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Πρόβλημα με ηλεκ/ση MASTRO TIG 216 AC/DC

## dimitris_p

Γεια σας. Ασχολείστε καποιος με επισκευές ηλεκτροκοληση tig? Λοιπών το θεμα εχει ως εξεις. Μου έφεραν 2 ιδιες για επισκευή μάρκας MASTRO TIG 216 AC/DC. Απο αυτα που μου είπαν ειναι ο τι η μια εχει πέσει κάτω και εχει σπάσει μόνο το fun αλλα δουλεύει κανονικά. Η αλλη δεν βγαζει κανένα σφαλμα αλλα δεν κολλαει (δεν βγαζει ρεύμα μου ειπαν), εγω είδα αλλα όμως.

1 Αυτη που υποτιθεμένη δεν βγαζει ρεύμα βλεπω οτι εχω ένδειξη σε κενό περιπου 135volt την στιγμη που πατάω τον διακόπτη στην τσιμπίδα. Γι αυτη περιμένω να έρθει ο ίδιος να την δοκιμάσουμε στην πράξη. 

2 Τώρα το θέμα ειναι με την δεύτερη που εκτός του fun, βλεπω δεν βγαζει ταση στο FLUKE αλλα κάτι παύλες... Εκει που έψαχνα να βρω μι τυχων και πάει το ματι μου σε κάτι σπασμένο - ξεκολιμενο απο την πλακέτα βλεπω οτι την στιγμη που πατάω τον διακόπτη να σπινθηρίζουν πολυ και έντονα αυτά τα 2 μπλε εξαρτήματα που ανεβάζω στην φώτο. Στην αλλη που δουλεύει που το τσέκαρα και εκεί σπινθηρίζουν αλλα ισα ισια που φαίνεται, καμιά σχέση με αυτή που δουλεύει. Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει? Υπάρχει περίπτωση με την πτώση αυτα να έχουν χαλάσει λόγο και του βάρους της ηλεκτροκόλλησης? Να ειναι καποια ζημιά στην πλακέτα και γι αυτό σπινθηρίζουν? Για πείτε καμιά ιδέα? Α ξεχασα να πω πως πάνω γράφουν 27 - 600volt απ οτι είδα.

----------


## dimitris_p

Ανέβασα και ενα video για να καταλάβετε καλύτερα. Μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε από εδώ. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Yse...ew?usp=sharing

----------

